# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  از برنامتون عکس بگیرین بذارین

## sako

سلام دوستان.بی زحمت بیاین از برنامه ریزی تون عکس بگیرین یا ی جوری اینجا بذارین که بچه های دیگه هم روش های جمع بندی و مرور و برنامه ریزی رو واسه این 50 روز یاد بگیرن.ممنون میشم کمک کنین و تاپیک رو آپدیت نگه دارین.درضمن یادتون نره که برنامه ریزی واسه این 50 روزه و نکته اصلیش واسه مرور و جمع بندیه

----------


## ah.at

*داداش قبلا منم قبلا دوتا تاپیک در این مورد گذاشتم ....
میتونی بخونی شاید به دردت خوردن ...

وسه دانش آموزیایی که خوب نخوندن :
یه توصیه دوستانه در مورد جمع بندی برای همه اقشار داوطلبان کنکور


اینم وسه اونایی که خیلی خوب خوندن :
برنامه جمع بندی 31 - 45 روز آخر*

----------


## The.Best.Name

سه شنبه


اینم برنامه ی منه ...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> سه شنبه
> 
> 
> اینم برنامه ی منه ...



جدول خودت درست کردی ؟؟؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

میشه جدول خامشو بهم بدی مرسی  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## The.Best.Name

> جدول خودت درست کردی ؟؟؟


اره

----------


## The.Best.Name

> میشه جدول خامشو بهم بدی مرسی


خدایی ندارمش ... پاکش کردم pdfشو نگه داشتم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> خدایی ندارمش ... پاکش کردم pdfشو نگه داشتم



ای بابا عیب نداره ....  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## fateme95

> سه شنبه
> 
> 
> اینم برنامه ی منه ...


  lمرسی....ادمایی مث شما لایق اینن به بهترین جاها برسن.موفقیتت رو تضمین شده بدون دوست عزیز :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

از این استفاده کن خیلی کمک میکنه :

http://up.cubase.ir/up/1_18a27.pdf

----------


## The.Best.Name

> lمرسی....ادمایی مث شما لایق اینن به بهترین جاها برسن.موفقیتت رو تضمین شده بدون دوست عزیز


لطف داری هموطن ... ممنون  :Yahoo (9):  به امید موفقیت همه ی دوستان

----------


## sako

UP

----------


## sako

لطفا بقیه هم شرکت کنن

----------


## fateme95

up

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

اینو برای دوستم که میخاست دوماهه بخونه برنامه ریزی کردم / کسایی ک زیر 20 درصدن

----------


## hramiri

> سه شنبه
> 
> 
> اینم برنامه ی منه ...


لطفا کمی درموردش توضیح  بده

----------


## loveooooops

> اینو برای دوستم که میخاست دوماهه بخونه برنامه ریزی کردم / کسایی ک زیر 20 درصدن


این برنامه واسه دو ماه کامه یا فقط واسه این ماه؟

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> این برنامه واسه دو ماه کامه یا فقط واسه این ماه؟


کلا 425 kb حجم داشت  :Yahoo (21): 
دو ماه کامله که هفته 7 و 8 مرور و تسلطه

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> این برنامه واسه دو ماه کامه یا فقط واسه این ماه؟


از امروز تا کنکور! 
اگه سرعت مطالعتون بیشتره اختصاصیارو زودتر جمع کنید و بیشتر مرور وتسلط

----------


## loveooooops

> از امروز تا کنکور! 
> اگه سرعت مطالعتون بیشتره اختصاصیارو زودتر جمع کنید و بیشتر مرور وتسلط


*
یعنی از امروز از اول باید شروع کنیم دیگه ؟
برنامه از امروز شروع میشه؟*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> *
> یعنی از امروز از اول باید شروع کنیم دیگه ؟
> برنامه از امروز شروع میشه؟*


اینو یه هفته پیش نوشتم
ولی دیر نیس
بله از اول ولی هفته ی اولت دیگه 7 روزه نیس 4 روزس 
ینی اون مباحثو باید 4 روزه بخونی اگه موند موازی با مباحث هفته دوم
ولی به خودت فرصت نده ، چون واقعن دیگه فرصتی نیس

----------


## atena.kh

> اینو یه هفته پیش نوشتم
> ولی دیر نیس
> بله از اول ولی هفته ی اولت دیگه 7 روزه نیس 4 روزس 
> ینی اون مباحثو باید 4 روزه بخونی اگه موند موازی با مباحث هفته دوم
> ولی به خودت فرصت نده ، چون واقعن دیگه فرصتی نیس


برنامه خوبی بید :Yahoo (94): 
مرسی
موووووووفق باشی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## loveooooops

> اینو یه هفته پیش نوشتم
> ولی دیر نیس
> بله از اول ولی هفته ی اولت دیگه 7 روزه نیس 4 روزس 
> ینی اون مباحثو باید 4 روزه بخونی اگه موند موازی با مباحث هفته دوم
> ولی به خودت فرصت نده ، چون واقعن دیگه فرصتی نیس


*واقعا مرسی ممنون به یه برنامه ی این مدلی نیاز داشتم*  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## _saeed_

سلام بچه ها به این تاپی بیاین واخرین نظراتو بخونین کارتون دارم 
خب کنکور 94 هم تموم...!!!

----------


## The.Best.Name

> لطفا کمی درموردش توضیح  بده


خب ازمون رو میگیری از خودت ... تمامی دروس به جز زبان رو تو همون روز بررسی میکنی و زبان می مونه برا فرداش ... تو بررسی باید درست زده ها و غلط زده ها و نزده ها رو مشخص کنی ... اگه بررسی ازمون رو تو تایم مشخص شدش تموم کردی که میتونی تو تایم اضافه درس خوندن رو شروع کنی ... از بین غلط زده ها و نزده هات اونایی که غلط زدی تو الویت هستن ... مثلا تو ازمون اول از ریاضیات فقط تونستی امار و احتمال و تصاعد بزنی و بقیه ی مباحث مونده ... شروع میکنی مباحث باقی مونده رو یکیشو انتخاب میکنی و میخونی مثلا بعد از ازمون اول تصمیم گرفتی که حد بخونی پس توقع دارم که تو ازمون دوم امار و حد و احتمال و تصاعد بزنی .... این طوری تجمعی مباحث رو کار میکنی و بعد از 10 ازمون میبینی که به همراه امار و احتمال و تصاعد اولیه 10 تا مبحث جدیدم کار کردی .... مثلا من خودم امروز بعد از ازمون اول تو محلول های شیمی مشکل داشتم و امروز محلول ها رو جمع بندی کردم و فردا باید محلول ها رو درست بزنم ... اینطوری قشنگ همه ی مباحث کار کرده میشه هم جزوه خوانیش و هم تست زنیش

----------


## Dr fatima97

به نظر من برنامه ریزی یه چیز شخصیه........ :Yahoo (117): 

ولی من 11 خرداد برنامه ام رو میزارم تا هر کی خواست  با اون بره جلو... :Yahoo (83):

----------

